# Teléfonos móviles en el tren



## PABLO DE SOTO

La empresa española de ferrocarriles (Renfe) recomienda no usar el móvil en los vagones durante el viaje porque su uso puede molestar a los pasajeros.
No prohibe, tan solo lo recomienda y pide a quien desee usar el móvil que lo haga en la plataforma entre los vagones.
A mí me resulta desagradable oir conversaciones ajenas por el móvil, más desagradable que escuchar una conversación entre dos personas presentes,a lo mejor porque a estas últimas estoy acostumbrado desde niño, y el móvil es más reciente, o quizás por otra razón como oir sólo una parte o porque la gente grita por el móvil o por lo que sea.

Mis preguntas son si esta recomendación de no usar el móvil es habitual en otros países, si en sus países los móviles en el tren se consideran molestos y si la gente usa mucho el móvil en el tren.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Spanish railway company recommends not to use mobile phones on the trains during the trip because it can disturb the other passengers.
The company does not forbid, it only recommends and invites the passengers to use the mobile phone only on the platform between the carriages.

My questions are: Is this recommendation usual in other countries? Do people in your country feel upset by the use of mobile phones on the train? Do people constantly talk by the mobile phones on the trains?

Feel free to answer in English or Spanish.


----------



## ordira

en México no hay restricciones para transporte urbano, sólo en los aviones, pero en trenes (subterráneos) o autobuses no hay problemas. En algunos casos sí es, más que molesto, incómodo, ya que uno viene oyendo lo que se considera algo privado, pero aquí se ve como ejercer un derecho a comunicarse con quien uno quiera a la hora que uno quiera.


----------



## emm1366

En Colombia no hay restricciones para usar un móvil y prohibirlo lesiona la libertad.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela las restricciones del uso del teléfono celular generalmente se dan en los cines, consultorios médicos, bibliotecas, etc., pero en Venezuela en el Metro no lo prohíben, por que de todas maneras no llega la señal (por que se estáen un subterráneo) por lo tanto es muy difícil ver a alguien hablando por el teléfono, a menos que estés arriba en una estación y a veces se hace difícil la comunicación, en cuanto al veintiúnico tren que se tiene por los momentos en la Capital, tampoco creo que se tenga esa restricción.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España he leído en prensa más de una queja de columnistas acerca del uso del móvil en los trenes. Hay como una corriente de escritores, gente de la cultura etc. que critica el uso excesivo del móvil y que señala la supuesta mala educación de los que lo usan en lugares públicos sin respetar el supuesto deseo de silencio de los demás.
Es habitual leer en entrevistas a algunos personajes de la cultura cosas parecidas a "Yo no tengo móvil , no lo necesito y detesto a los que a voz en grito lo usan en el AVE "( tren rápido).
En ciertos ambientes con difusión en prensa queda elegante o esnob criticar el uso de aparatos modernos y esta corriente elitista puede haber influído en la compañía ferroviaria para recomendar que no se use el móvil en los trenes.
Recuerdo haber leído a un escritor decir que él iba a seguir usando el avión entre Madrid y Barcelona, en vez del recién inaugurado tren rápido, porque en los aviones están prohibidos los móviles.
Me pregunto si esa corriente anti-móvil en público también se ve en otros países.
Como opinión personal añado que yo prefiero el silencio en los trenes antes que tragarme conversaciones que no me interesan y aunque no comparto la forma de algunas de estas críticas elitistas, sí prefiero que en mi asiento de al lado o en el 
de atrás no vaya nadie hablando por el móvil.


----------



## jinti

En EEUU, se puede usar los móviles en todos los trenes y mucha gente pasa el tiempo hablando en voz alta mientras las demás personas escuchamos sus conversaciones sin querer.

Pero en algunos trenes, hay "Quiet Cars": vagones en los cuales se puede relajarse o hacer un poco de trabajo sin las distracciones de los móviles, las conversaciones demasiado altas, o computadoras/juegos/etc sin auriculares. A mi me encantan los Quiet Cars.... 
--------------

In the US, you can use cellphones on all the trains, and a lot of people spend their trip talking loudly while everybody else listens to their conversations whether they want to or not.

But on some trains, there are "Quiet Cars": cars where you can relax or get some work done without the distraction of cellphones, loud conversations, or computers/games without headphones. I loooove the Quiet Cars....


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España he leído en prensa más de una queja de columnistas acerca del uso del móvil en los trenes. Hay como una corriente de escritores, gente de la cultura etc. que critica el uso excesivo del móvil y que señala la supuesta mala educación de los que lo usan en lugares públicos sin respetar el supuesto deseo de silencio de los demás.
> Es habitual leer en entrevistas a algunos personajes de la cultura cosas parecidas a "Yo no tengo móvil , no lo necesito y detesto a los que a voz en grito lo usan en el AVE "( tren rápido).
> En ciertos ambientes con difusión en prensa queda elegante o esnob criticar el uso de aparatos modernos y esta corriente elitista puede haber influído en la compañía ferroviaria para recomendar que no se use el móvil en los trenes.
> Recuerdo haber leído a un escritor decir que él iba a seguir usando el avión entre Madrid y Barcelona, en vez del recién inaugurado tren rápido, porque en los aviones están prohibidos los móviles.
> Me pregunto si esa corriente anti-móvil en público también se ve en otros países.
> Como opinión personal añado que yo prefiero el silencio en los trenes antes que tragarme conversaciones que no me interesan y aunque no comparto la forma de algunas de estas críticas elitistas, sí prefiero que en mi asiento de al lado o en el
> de atrás no vaya nadie hablando por el móvil.



Al Uruguay, desgraciadamente, no han llegado todavía ninguno de esas personas que tú dices que, por supuesto esnobismo, critican el uso del móvil (o celular, como se lo conoce por aquí) en el transporte público. Espero desesperadamente que lleguen, cuanto antes mejor. No solo hay que sufrir al oírlos hablar a los gritos, también hay que sufrir sus “ringtones”, a todo volumen, para que todos nos enteremos de sus hermosísimos gustos musicales (?), faltaba más…

A riesgo de irme un poquitín “off-topic”:  emm1366 dice que prohibirlos lesionaría la libertad; pregunto: ¿dónde queda la libertad de no oírlos?, ¿y la de no sufrir los ringtones que te taladran el oído?

Cordial saludo.

A.A.


----------



## Vanda

Que pena! No, we don't have this kind of restriction. Unfortunately! So people keep yelling their intimacy everywhere: trens, buses, everywhere they know they are going to make us sick listening to such an amount of tonterías.


----------



## ascension

I can only speak for the Long Island Railroad (a commuter line to New York City). It is recommended that you do not use your cellphone but there are no actual restrictions. Still, especially during rush hour your fellow passengers will be very annoyed and very well might ask you to stop.


----------



## Broccolicious

In the UK, it's the same as Jinti describes: there are 'quiet carriages' on trains, where you are not allowed to use your phone or headphones. The Mayor of London recently began a poster campaign in the city, encouraging people to be more considerate on all forms of public transport. This included using mobile phones and headphones, and also not eating smelly food, giving up your seat for pregnant / elderly / disabled passangers, etc etc.

Some trains also have 'family carriages', where families with noisy children are encouraged to sit, and which the rest of us avoid!


----------



## Trisia

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No solo hay que sufrir al oírlos hablar a los gritos, también hay que sufrir sus “ringtones”, a todo volumen, para que todos nos enteremos de sus hermosísimos gustos musicales (?)




Erm... in Romania, the subway is quiet enough -- in my experience, of course. It could be that people in Bucharest are very polite or keep their business to themselves. I tend to think it's because the signal is a lot weaker in many areas (though not all).

Trains are a different matter -- expensive, first-class ones are usually pretty silent. I don't think there's a rule about it though.
Cheaper trains are filled with noisy students talking on the phone with their mums, grandmas, lovers, cats, friends, etc. and all sorts of people who use their phones as MP3s -- and they make sure *everyone *around can enjoy. Sometimes they'll turn the volume higher just to cover the other guy who's doing the same. Imagine the delight of being caught in the middle.

How is it that the ones with the most powerful volume and newest phones are always the ones with the lousiest taste in music is somehow beyond me.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Ooh! creo que en este caso, como en casi todo, no es un problema de derechos, sino de educación; tanto derecho tiene una prsona de hablar por teléfono en lugares públicos como lo tenemos los demás de no oir sus conversaciones privadas o sus "timbres" estridentes.

El chiste está en que las personas que usan los teléfonos móviles tengan la educación para no hablar a gritos como si estuvieran en su casa y mantengan el volumen de sus celulares en un nivel adecuado, los demás debemos que tener la educación de darles privacidad como lo haríamos con dos personas que platican en público.

Gracias a Dios, en mi rancho la mayoría de los usuarios de teléfonos celulares optan por usar los SMS o mensajes de texto, así que por lo general los viajes en transporte público son, en ese aspecto, tolerables ^_^


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

El caso de los ringtones o politonos o melodías o como se llamen porque no lo tengo claro, es un mundo aparte y a lo mejor tema para otro hilo. Aquí en España es una moda absoluta especialmente entre la gente joven, pero también en algunos no tan jóvenes.
Yo cuando oigo alguno de esos politonos estridentes siento vergüenza ajena. Puedo entender el interés de los adolescentes en llamar la atención, en ser originales, pero me cuesta más comprender ese mismo interés en personas adultas.
A veces en mi trabajo en un lugar público suena una de esas melodías destrozadas y me da auténtica grima, porque aunque la melodía sea El Lago de los Cisnes o la overtura de La Traviata, en el móvil suena simplemente horrible y difícilmente reconocible, por no hablar de esos tonos que dicen " ¡Cógelo ya, cojones!" que más de una vez he oído.
Ante esto es perfectamente comprensible que las empresas ferroviarias los restrinjan.


----------



## blue_jewel

In my country, I haven't heard of any rules not allowing us to use cellphones in the trains, cars, jeepneys, etc. For some reason people even prefer using their phones inside a moving vehicle than on the streets. This is the best time for them to call or send text messages while settled down, going home or to their destinations wherever it may be.


----------



## ivanovic77

Yo estoy seguro de que con el tiempo se irán imponiendo normas restrictivas que moderen el uso del móvil en lugares públicos. Dado que la tecnología es relativamente nueva, todavía necesitamos un tiempo para adaptarnos al nuevo modelo de relaciones sociales que ha supuesto la telefonía móvil. Tarde o temprano será necesario adoptar unas normas de educación y civismo que regulen este derroche de comunicación para que la gente pueda disfrutar también del silencio.

Y es que tener derecho al silencio es tan importante como tener derecho a comunicarse. Que porque la niña del asiento de al lado tenga ganas de demostrar a todo el mundo que tiene novio o amigas no tengo por qué estar todo el viaje sufriendo las tonterías, las risitas y los grititos histéricos de una adolescente vanidosa.

Por cierto, no quiero parecer misógino con lo que voy a decir a continuación, pero según mi experiencia, casi siempre que me he encontrado a un viajero hablando a grito pelado por el móvil e irritando al resto de pasajeros, este viajero ha resultado ser, casi invariablemente, una mujer. Los hombres suelen hablar más bajo y cortan la llamada mucho antes. No sé si esto pasa sólo en España o también en otros países.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ivanovic77 said:


> Yo estoy seguro de que con el tiempo se irán imponiendo normas restrictivas que moderen el uso del móvil en lugares públicos. Dado que la tecnología es relativamente nueva, todavía necesitamos un tiempo para adaptarnos al nuevo modelo de relaciones sociales que ha supuesto la telefonía móvil. Tarde o temprano será necesario adoptar unas normas de educación y civismo que regulen este derroche de comunicación para que la gente pueda disfrutar también del silencio.
> 
> Y es que tener derecho al silencio es tan importante como tener derecho a comunicarse. Que porque la niña del asiento de al lado tenga ganas de demostrar a todo el mundo que tiene novio o amigas no tengo por qué estar todo el viaje sufriendo las tonterías, las risitas y los grititos histéricos de una adolescente vanidosa.
> 
> Por cierto, no quiero parecer misógino con lo que voy a decir a continuación, pero según mi experiencia, casi siempre que me he encontrado a un viajero hablando a grito pelado por el móvil e irritando al resto de pasajeros, este viajero ha resultado ser, casi invariablemente, una mujer. Los hombres suelen hablar más bajo y cortan la llamada mucho antes. No sé si esto pasa sólo en España o también en otros países.


 

En general me parece muy acertado lo que dices sobre el fenómeno nuevo sin una norma de educación claramente establecida.
En cuanto a lo de las mujeres.... bueno... el otro día en el avión en los momentos previos al despegue antes de que lo obligaran a apagar, me tragué las órdenes a grito pelado de un empresario a un empleado suyo.
Pero sí creo que es cierto que las mujeres usan mucho más el móvil porque parece que tienen más necesidad de estar comunicadas y son más proclives a la conversación sobre temas personales.
Los hombres lo suelen usar más para el trabajo. Un tío se puede pegar dos horas hablando de fútbol en un bar, pero no llama desde un tren a un amigo para hablar de fútbol.
Es más habitual que una chica llame a una amiga en un momento de no hacer otra cosa como ir en tren, para contarle las cuatro cosas que ha hecho en el viaje, que un chico llame a un amigo para contarle algo parecido.


----------



## ivanovic77

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En general me parece muy acertado lo que dices sobre el fenómeno nuevo sin una norma de educación claramente establecida.
> En cuanto a lo de las mujeres.... bueno... el otro día en el avión en los momentos previos al despegue antes de que lo obligaran a apagar, me tragué las órdenes a grito pelado de un empresario a un empleado suyo.
> Pero sí creo que es cierto que las mujeres usan mucho más el móvil porque parece que tienen más necesidad de estar comunicadas y son más proclives a la conversación sobre temas personales.
> Los hombres lo suelen usar más para el trabajo. Un tío se puede pegar dos horas hablando de fútbol en un bar, pero no llama desde un tren a un amigo para hablar de fútbol.
> Es más habitual que una chica llame a una amiga en un momento de no hacer otra cosa como ir en tren, para contarle las cuatro cosas que ha hecho en el viaje, que un chico llame a un amigo para contarle algo parecido.


 
También es cierto que dependerá del tren. Supongo que en el AVE será más frecuente encontrarte con ejecutivos dando órdenes a subordinados. En mi caso, suelo usar el tren de cercanías, donde la mayoría de usuarios son de clase media o baja, y en este grupo de población sí que los hombres suelen ser parcos en palabras mientras que ellas se tiran horas hablando de trivialidades con las amigas.


----------



## ernest_

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Me pregunto si esa corriente anti-móvil en público también se ve en otros países.



No puedo hablar de otros países (según como se mire), pero en Cataluña yo no he detectado ninguna corriente anti-móvil. Yo no tengo móvil y cuando lo menciono (no es que lo vaya diciendo, simplemente si me piden el número digo que no tengo) la mayoría de la gente se extraña; algunos me felicitan o hacen un signo con el pulgar levantado, otros dicen que ellos no podrían vivir sin móvil, pero ya te digo que no veo una actitud anti-móvil ni tampoco pro-móvil. En mi opinión yo creo que los que tienen móvil les resulta útil y si sienten bastante satisfechos con él.


----------



## Mate

Estimados amigos: 

Vemos oportuno recordar los lineamientos de este foro, en especial esta parte:



> No es una sala de chat *ni un lugar para defender o promover puntos de vista personales acerca de cómo deberían ser las cosas*. Lo que se busca es ayudar a que comprendamos cómo son las cosas en realidad, y cómo van cambiando a lo largo del tiempo.
> 
> Es por eso que pedimos a los participantes que sus respuestas incluyan más que opiniones personales y que no respondan a la parte de un post que solicita dicho tipo de opiniones, si es que en eso consistirá la mayor parte del post.


Gracias por su comprensión y colaboración.


Mateamargo
moderador


----------



## la zarzamora

blue_jewel said:


> In my country, I haven't heard of any rules not allowing us to use cellphones in the trains, cars, jeepneys, etc. For some reason people even prefer using their phones inside a moving vehicle than on the streets. This is the best time for them to call or send text messages while settled down, going home or to their destinations wherever it may be.


 
Could you please tell us what a jeepney is?
And, are you saying that using mobile phones while driving is allowed?
Where are you from?


----------



## Etcetera

Hola Pablo, 



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> My questions are: Is this recommendation usual in other countries?


Not in Russia, I'm afraid. At least I've never heard such a recommendation, and it's a pity, as it's really upsetting when a person near you is talking and talking and talking about various subjects, including rather personal ones. (One of the main reasons why I prefer sms is that I don't want other people to listen to my conversations.)



> Do people in your country feel upset by the use of mobile phones on the train? Do people constantly talk by the mobile phones on the trains?


I travel mostly by overnight trains (St Petersburg-Moscow and Moscow-St Petersburg), and quite a few people do talk by their mobile phones. The main reason is obviously that there are few people who are willing to talk by phone late at night.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Gato_Gordo said:


> Ooh! creo que en este caso, como en casi todo, no es un problema de derechos, sino de educación; tanto derecho tiene una prsona de hablar por teléfono en lugares públicos como lo tenemos los demás de no oir sus conversaciones privadas o sus "timbres" estridentes.
> ^_^


 
Tienes toda la razón. "Tus derechos terminan cuando empiezan los derechos de los demás" (en éste sentido los derechos y la educación van de la mano)

Por otro lado en Ecuador tanto en buses como en trenes no hay ningún tipo de restricción en cuanto al uso de celulares... uno se entera de la vida de medio mundo... 

En cambio, aquí en MN, el uso de celular, música alta y comida en los buses es totalmente prohibido, aunque sí existe gente que habla por los celulares, pero controlan su volumen de voz y si el conductor no se opone puedes hacerlo.


----------



## sokol

In Austria talking on the mobile in trains/ public transport vehicles is perfectly legal and allowed - but considered by many people as a nuisance.

Recently we even had a case, here in Vienna, of a traveller asking a woman to stop talking so louldly on the phone in the tramway cabin; she reacted with beating him and then demanding that he should come with her to the police station, and as he did not comply she used pepper spray on him.


----------



## Etcetera

sokol said:


> Recently we even had a case, here in Vienna, of a traveller asking a woman to stop talking so louldly on the phone in the tramway cabin; she reacted with beating him and then demanding that he should come with her to the police station, and as he did not comply she used pepper spray on him.


To the police station? But why?


----------



## Lugubert

Broccolicious said:


> In the UK, it's the same as Jinti describes: there are 'quiet carriages' on trains, where you are not allowed to use your phone or headphones.


Sweden has a quiet carriage on fast long distance trains. Phone ban, conversations politely discouraged, music through headphones allowed if there is no sound leakage.



> Some trains also have 'family carriages', where families with noisy children are encouraged to sit, and which the rest of us avoid!


Same here.


----------



## Etcetera

Lugubert said:


> Sweden has a quiet carriage on fast long distance trains. Phone ban, conversations politely discouraged, music through headphones allowed if there is no sound leakage.


I've heard that something like that was planned here in Russia, but don't know if this idea was realised. But I think most people would welcome it.


----------



## sokol

Etcetera said:


> To the police station? But why?



 I guess we shouldn't dwell on that one too long, it's slightly off topic - but: simpy because as she (the one speaking loudly on the mobile) started beating him he defended himself which she thought was offensive (and anyway she saw no reason why she should not use her mobile in public), therefore the police station. Quite a strange story it was, not what happens on a daily basis here (not that you get the wrong picture ;-).


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you, Sokol.

And rest assured, I thought that it was quite an odd story from the very beginning.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gato_Gordo said:


> Ooh! creo que en este caso, como en casi todo, no es un problema de derechos, sino de educación; tanto derecho tiene una prsona de hablar por teléfono en lugares públicos como lo tenemos los demás de no oir sus conversaciones privadas o sus "timbres" estridentes.
> 
> El chiste está en que las personas que usan los teléfonos móviles tengan la educación para no hablar a gritos como si estuvieran en su casa y mantengan el volumen de sus celulares en un nivel adecuado, los demás debemos que tener la educación de darles privacidad como lo haríamos con dos personas que platican en público.
> 
> Gracias a Dios, en mi rancho la mayoría de los usuarios de teléfonos celulares optan por usar los SMS o mensajes de texto, así que por lo general los viajes en transporte público son, en ese aspecto, tolerables ^_^


 

Bueno daré tanto mi opinión personla, como un dato de la ciudad.

Como dato es tanta la demanda del servicio celular en México que incluso en las estaciones dle metro que son subterraneas pusieron una antena de celulares para que en la anden y en tramos pequeños de los túneles se puede hablar por celular.Así que en este caso si antes no se pòdía hablar ahora la tecnología ya nos lo permitio, y he de deicr !Qué bueno! ya que las estaciones de metro son puntos de cita y reunión para de ahñi ir a otros lugares y luego si alguien llega tarde o no va a ir, pues le puedes hablar. 

En el caso de los derechos estoy de acuerdo con gato gordo, mientra no estén gritando ni diciendo majadería a alto volumen, creo es un derecho el de hablar, es com si en el metro o tren recomendaran "NO HABLEN EN LOS VAGONES CON NADIE PUES MOLESTAN A LOS DEMÁS" y que alrato en las calles tambiñen se prohibiera hablar pues hay gente que le gusta caminar en silencio.

No s epuede llegar a esos extremos, digo a veces is es molesto cuando la gente va hablando de cosas sexuales o con grosería y hay gente mayor o pequeños ahí, pero si sólo habla spara confirmar cosas, o para concertar citas inclusive uns conversación efímer apero con un volúmen adeucado, no tiene nada de malo, claro auqnue inevitambelemtnte el de aldo se verá afectado pero si tanto le molesta que se cambie de lugar.


----------



## alinapopi

En Rumanía tampoco se prohibe ni está mal visto hablar por el móvil en los medios de transporte en común. Pero, dependiendo de qué conversación se trata, yo me siento un poco incómoda algunas veces... (tanto si soy yo la que habla como si me toca escuchar conversaciones ajenas).

Saludos.


----------

